# Jen's Animal Ark :)



## jcottonl02 (Apr 8, 2010)

Okay, so I am not entirely sure where Ben and Pip's last blog went, but it could have got lost in the translation between the 'old' and 'new' forum, so I thought I'd start again, especially at such an exciting time in their life!!!

You all know me, I think; I'm Jen. I joined here in 2007 I think, a few months after I first got Benji- he is 4 years old this July:









This pic below is the first EVER pic I took of him. I think it was the day after I got him. He was so tiny, I never realised. You can really see the difference now.

He was abandoned by his previous owners outside the vets I work(ed) at, and he was quite badly bitten- he still has the scars on his ears. A week later he was home with me:









He just looks like a baby here- Look at his little round face!!!!!




I was so happy here- I was almost giddy. 







This pic leads me nicely into Rolo- he and Benji were absolutely best friend at the beginning, when they used to spend all their time together. I think perhaps Rolo found comfort in Benji at the beginning, having been taken away from his brothers and sisters who he was so used to.

Benji with his favourite Craisins:















Bless- this camera had a flash on and I didn't realise. It was pitch black except for the TV, cos Benji was scared outside, and would NOT stop thumping, so I brought him inside at about 3am, until it got light outside (around 7am), and just had a blanket, and half slept and half watched the Corrie Omnibus.
And Benji was being too cute so I had to take a pic.

Thing is it is a mobile pic- but I was borrowing my friend's mobile cos mine was broken, and I had NO idea that it had a flash. Lol bless Benji













Here is His Polyness all grown up. Rolo was our little miracle puppy- we hadn't had a dog for 10 years almost, and when we got him it was just magical. I couldn't sleep at night sometimes for the excitement of waking up and playing with him before school. And then me and my sister used to literally run home in excitement to play with him.


Then we got Alfie, and he took Benji's place as 'Best Friend' to Rolo. They were inseperable, and are still best of friends I reckon.






Then there was Pippa aka Little Pippy, or Princess Pippa Poohbottom LOL!. The Princess bit came about as soon as we heard the knews from the emergency vets that she wasn't going to...pass on. A few days after we got her she kept collapsing, and when we took her to the vets in our arms, we were sure she wouldn't return- she was almost in a coma. The vets didn't know what was wrong. 

Then we got the 'dreaded' phonecall. I'm so sorry...she's passed on. But no!!!! She had contracted Campylobacter AND Giardia from her previous owner, and they cured her and she fine.
We bought a bottle of champagne, celebrated in tears, and all sang 'Princess Pippa, Princess Pippa, soon you'll come home and you're such a Nippa' in the tune of 'Cadburies Double Decker' while I played guitar. Strange I know, but that's it hahaha.
And then Poohbottom because some foods like liver don't agree with her, and we have to bath her every now and then lol.






And her now:







Then we got Harry, Lucy, and Toby (him being the maltese, yorkie cross)

Harry:






Harry is our Dopey puppy. When they all go outside for a 'bedtime weewee', he will always be the last, and often we forget about him for a few moments, and find him (after we've been upstairs to put them to bed and realise there are only 5!!) sitting outside the back door, not making a sound lol!!! Not barking to be let in, just sitting calmly lol!!!

Lucy:







And then Toby: With Pippa on the left, Alfie in the middle






You can see how different Toby is, being part maltese. He is leaner (dunno why), and more fluffy and much lighter. So beautiful and such a wonderful temperment. In fact we have been so lucky with all of them. They are all soooo wonderful.

Then Onto my bubs Pippin.

I fell in love with him the moment I saw him- and who wouldn't??? I always said I would never buy a rabbit from a pet store, but I was in there for food, and I just saw him and couldn't resist.
I FORCED myself to leave the store and go home.
I tortured myself for hours.
Then I drove back in a frenzy, begging he was still there 

He is now 3 years old, turned on April 5th 







He was so tiny. Only 500grams in weight.











He grew quickly though!!!!!! And is now almost half a stone in weight!!!!!!










Almost as big as Benji here- and Benji is only about 4 1/2 pounds







Now my giant squishy bunbun!!!!








And of course, can't forget our wonderful two cats- Lily and Lottie.







The one with the pink nose is Lily, and mine, and the other is my sister's, Lottie. They are the cutest cats who love food more than anything, and will wail at the tops of their little voices for some chicken!!!



After I got Pippin neutered (Benji was already neutered), I started to introduce them:

First Meeting:











A little rocky as you can see, but then one Ben got over the shock of another rabbit (seeing as he had been previously viciously attacked by one), they began to bond.






And soon bars weren't necessary in their supervised meetings:













Me attempting to get a family picture was just shambles, because NOONE would look the right way!!!!

LOL this was the best I could get (at the time there was only Rolo, not the other dogs)

I was like 'SIT- SIIITTTTT GOODAMMITTT!!!' And then place one back, and then the other will have moved by the time I got to the camera again, or rolled over or something. Lily started playing with her tail at one point and I was just lke 'STOOPPP ITTTT' ahhahha








Anyway, then the bonding moved on a little:















Now they barely have any disagreements. Occasionally Pippin will hump Benji's head, and then Benji will get angry, and chase him, and then a fight will break out. I can't work out how to stop Pippin from humping Ben's head, but other than that they get on like a house on fire!
They love to snuggle and groom etc. and deliberately go out of their way to be together, even through bars. I know it will work, and I just need to keep going and get this dominance issue out the way.


Dad first built Benji's hutch, and we bought Pippin's one.






This is actually the only pic I have of them LOL!

You can see how much better my dad's hutch is- there are proper bolts top and bottom, that just can't come undone (the bottom of the hutch has tiny ones cos it's just storage, and yes, I broke it lol :/)

CAN YOU SEE BENJI ASLEEP!!!! Hahaha that's why I took this picture. It's a mobile pic and I was just laughing so hard!!!! Haha:roflmao: SOOOOO CUTE


My Dad also built their partitioned run, which is about 5ft by 10.5ft







Anyway- my Dad has just finished their 'Bunny Hilton' as we call it. It is a huge shed, partitioned, to further their bonding. I have talked all about it on this blog here, about what bit is what, how amazing my Dad is, that, even though he doesn't want them and doesn't particularly like them (the buns), he treats them like Kings. He has always known what they need and want before I did. Before I even though about a partitioned run, I came home from work and he was in the process of building one. His idea was the partitioned shed, and his money and his time and hard work. He is utterly amazing. For someone who actually doesn't want them due to mess and money etc., he treats them like kings, and knows exactly how much they mean to me.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=55953&forum_id=93

Here is the Bunny Hilton Finished- It is just MASSIVEE: we are moving the buns in ceremoniously on sunday  








Top section- the bottom you see here is just a LEVEL! There is more undedrneath. That is the hidey hole for them to escape to if they need to feel safe. This is ONE side. These pics only show one side of it.




LItter tray section with easy access 






One side. YES YOU HEARD- ONE SIDE! With diff levels, and partition etc. It's just massive. 







In all it's glory.


I'll have millions of pics of them in there when I move them in!! I am so so excited!
We are doing it on Sunday- so check up for piccles!!!


Well that's about it for all my crew. Love your thoughts


----------



## hln917 (Apr 8, 2010)

I love your picture story blog. It was so fun to follow! Your dad is really talented, any chance he wants to take a trip to the states and help me build a run and thehilton?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 8, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> I love your picture story blog. It was so fun to follow! Your dad is really talented, any chance he wants to take a trip to the states and help me build a run and thehilton?



Ah you are the first to post!! How exciting .

Thanks Helen!- I could have just babbled about each of their stories n growing up etc. but i thought it was much better to show the story in pics. I'm so glad u think it's good! Nothing worse than a boring blog that noone wants to read!!!

Haha we could make a holiday out of it!! Hehe. He loves doing it too I think- he's passionate about it. And a perfectionist. Which incidentally ends up pretty good for me and my buns!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 8, 2010)

i love the pic with the dog and your bun. I love your cats too, they would match my cats, i have three black and white cats,lol


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 8, 2010)

Great start to your new blog! I love all the pictures. The buns new hutch is awesome!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh wow - I LOVE the pictures - what a wonderful place for a bunny to live. Promise me you won't let me buns know about it...

You have a wonderful collection of pets - cats/dogs/rabbits. You must feel so lucky.

I will keep my eye out for more pictures.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah they were such the best of friends! seriously it was so cute. Three black and white cats? That is so cute. Oh that reminds me I have the most hilarious picture of both of my cats, and it looks like one cat:






Hahahahahaha and they did that all by themselves.

I can't wait to move the buns in and see their little faces. And hopefully binkies .

I will DEFINATELY be taking hundreds of photos and boring you all with them


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 8, 2010)

And, yes, I do feel sooooo lucky .
They all have such amazing temperments and are just....wonderful.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2010)

Tell your mom I want her dogs.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 9, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Tell your mom I want her dogs.


Lol haha will do. But I've just had to quickly get off the phone to her because she's just come back from the post office and they have been VERY naughty!!

They are so gorgeous and so cute but so cheeky!! It's so hard to tell Lucy off because she will just sit in front of you and wag her tail happily. No matter how much you contort your face and lower your voice, she'll just be as happy as can be. OR she'll just be the absolute total opposite and roll on her back lol.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hahaha I just found some old pics of Pippa, and I can't believe how different she looks!!!

She looks like a baby racoon when she was a baby:

















Being a naughty little smoodgy and trying to rearrange the Christmas Tree Decorations!!!


And this is her now:

On the left:















And here is the cutest picture of Lottie grooming Pippin:






And some of the disasterous trying to get a family pic as well. I thought i'd post the bad ones for a laugh!!
































I was surprised they actually sat there for so long!!!! And I am not entirely sure why they all kept looking to the left.....there wasn't anything interesting there lol!!!!!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 9, 2010)

You can see them all trying to groom one another during these pics! It was so sweet but I was just like 'SIT DOWN!!! And say cheese!!! Plleeaasseee!!!!!!' LOl


----------



## cheryl (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow the bunny hilton looks fabulous!

And of course your bunnies are as adorable as ever.

Your dogs are just the most precious little things as well...they're so cute!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Cheryl! I can't wait to move them in! I am so excited. I feel like when I first knew I was getting Benji- I was forced to wait a week while he recovered fully at the vets, and it was almost torturous lol. I could barely sleep and was just.....too excited!!! Haha.

And I feel a little like that now. And also that it almost isn't real. I haven't seen the bunny hilton yet, cos I've been at Uni, but I am going back home for my holidays tomorrow!!! So it will all be real then!

The dogs are ridiculously cute. Most of them are still puppies really. Rolo is a little younger than Benji, so he must be 3 years old, and then Alfie is about 2, and the others are younger. 
They act like such puppies too!! Hehe I hope they don't grow out of it.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 10, 2010)

I love your habitat! And your yorkies are precious


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Myia 

They really are so cute. I can't get over that picture of Pippa (aka The Baby Racoon) asleep next to alfie. She has such a 'perm' that her head looks way to big for her tiny little body. She was just too cute for words. Still is! But it's her personality that makes her even cuter. I could babble about her all day, but here are a few things; when she wags her tail, her bottom wags too, she licks you in a frenzy, and then always adds a nose-bite at the end. All you have to do is say her name a few times in an excited way and she starts to vibrate with happiness. LOL!
And there is something about her bottom. I know an animal's bottom shouldn't make you squeal with the cuteness, but hers just does. I have to pat it all the time, because it's just so tiny and it sticks up in the air all the time. It is just SO tiny!!!

Lol! Too cute


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, so it is Saturday now- tomorrow is the big day!

I am so excited. I'll need to set it all up, bedding of hay, and new toys for the occasion! I'm gonna go all out to redecorate their new home 

More updates tomorrow!!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 10, 2010)

I posted a new thread, about the 'Amazing changing ears of Pippin', and so I thought I would add it into my blog too, for future reference:


So here are some pics of Pippin, who I assume is a lop, because his ears are down half the time, one ear up and one ear down sometimes, but sometimes they are both totally up!!!!

When he was a baby they were totally down all the time- it's only as he has grown that is ears have started to change

I am guessing it is something to do with the cartilage in the tops of his ears that do this? Does this mean he is not a pure-bred lop? I know he is not any breed at all, but was just wondering what could a bunny's ears go from this to this, interchangably, for no reason lol!?

Ears down:
















One ear up, one down, aka 'aerobunny'















And BOTH UP!!!





























Hehe enjoy!!!!

Anyone else got a bunny like this? Who isn't a lop...but isn't a....nonlop either? 

I have to say- I find it very interesting to see him in the mornings and wonder what it will be today? Will it be ears up, ears down, or aerobunny??

I wonder whether it links to his mood?

I think his most relaxed mood is one ear up, one ear down, aerobunny, and he seems to do this when he's most calm.


----------



## bunny_quentie (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Jen. Wonderful blog. Shame about the digusting green towel on the sofa though lol.

I'm guessing it's too late to remove that totally hideous photograph of me so I would just like to make it clear I have lost 2 STONE since then 

See you tonight bunny

x


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 11, 2010)

*bunny_quentie wrote: *


> Hi Jen. Wonderful blog. Shame about the digusting green towel on the sofa though lol.
> 
> I'm guessing it's too late to remove that totally hideous photograph of me so I would just like to make it clear I have lost 2 STONE since then
> 
> ...



Aww Dara thanks! I'm just sitting next to you after a chinese but I'd like to say, yes, you are as skinny as a rake, and I'm jealous


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 11, 2010)

SO HERE IT IS!!!!!!!!! The Bunny Hilton is all finished!!!!

The bunnies have not been brave enough to climb the levels yet, but it's only a matter of time! I desperately want to be there to get the first picture of when they first clamber up!!!!!!!!

inkbouce::biggrin2::bunnydance:









































Peekabooo!!!





I'm going to Binky now!!!!!!!!!!!








Pippin eating his mouthfuls of hay!!! Shows he's comfortable in there already!



















And look who was peeking over the top!!!







Little Lottie 









Settling himself in.




SO what do you think??? They looked so happy and comfortable, nosing through the bars, and rushing around, binkying. I was feeding them little bits of banana all the way through these pictures, and they were happily munching away.


When moving them in, I added some of their old poops etc. into their new litter trays (totally new litter trays), and some of their old hay into the main part, to try and keep some of their smell in such a new environment.
Benji seemed incredibly relaxed, and quite inquisitive and excited.
Pippin was thumping a little (quite usual for him in new situations), however, he seemed more relaxed than usual too!! He was quite happy, exploring, and coming over to me for cuddles and reassurance, which is odd cos often he runs and hides when he thinks he might get picked up, but he was quite happily rushing towards me, as if to say 'Momma can you see how massive it is!!!!'.

I am SO happy!!!

What do you guys think? I am gonna get loads of pics when they start climbing the levels!!!!!!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow well I have so much to update!

I've started cleaning out the old two hutches and giving them a real scrub, so we can sell them. We are thinking of mainly selling the one my Dad built, because it is just so much better, but also maybe giving it to my aunt, who has rabbit. This is a whole other story, but I don't think she has great rabbit skills. I've tried to hint etc. 'Oh- where on earth is your run?', 'he seems really quite bored- he does have toys right?', and trying to advise her not to bath her rabbit when she suggested it because it was a hot day.
I also found out that when her rabbit got fly strike, it took her a week to take him to the vets!!!!
It's so hard because she's family, and noone else seems to feel the way I do, but I think I've made her feel guilty about the run because now I have heard that she has one.
Also, I really want to give her one of these hutches (she needs a new one apparently, but doesnt have any money), because her bun's hutch is just TINY, and, if anything, I know he'd have a double-storey, large hutch, which would be so much better for him.

(sigh)


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 12, 2010)

ANYWAY

onto happier and more exciting things!!

Benji and Pippin are LOVING their new mansion. It took them a while, but now BOTH of them have climbed not only one level, but the OTHER level too!!!!! They keep leaping up and down, up and down (it was very hard to get pictures though), and seemed to take great joy in it!!!

My Dad is going to attach hay-racks onto the wall inside, but for now they get a pile of fresh hay in a corner, which they seem to realise is for food because they both munch off it.

So here are some recent pics:

First Breakfast in The Bunny Hilton:












I woke up this morning and Pippin was already up on the levels!!! It took some coaxing to get Benji up there, but now they both love it! On, off, on off.

























My favourite pic above- Peekaboo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

























So let me know what you think!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hehe!!!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 13, 2010)

So update- I am currently in the process of scrubbing and hosing down the two previous hutches ready to sell/give them away. 

They are in their run at the moment, and as soon as I put them down, they started munching away on the grass.
I found them this morning both in their 'bedrooms' up the top, and was so thrilled that they know what each bit of the shed is for- the litterbox for pooping and peeing, and their bedroom upstairs for sleeping. 
I love the fact that they have two separate boxes for their poos, and their sleeping, because they used to just have one 'closed-off' compartment where they pooed, weed and slept, and I love now that they have another small, closed bedroom clean to sleep in.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 13, 2010)

Well today has been so sunnyurplepansy:, so I finished scrubbing down the hutches- they look so empty and bare now! And I am trying to get them squeaky clean, but they don't look particularly clean. Faded and scratched etc. But me and Dad are re-painting them tomorrow, so they should look good afterwards. Good enough to sell for perhaps between Â£20 and Â£50.







The dogs and rabbits had such a wonderful play in the garden today too! The rabbits have been in their run for about 5 hours now, and just don't stop binkying and munching on the gorgeous grass.



































































The dogs have been hurtling around, playing, and barking at the giant dog two gardens away. It's been here for years, and the dogs all get so excited to play together, but there's too many sturdy fences for them to even get close. I reckon they would have a whale of a time together. But you never know!!




God, yesterday was absolutely awful. Mum took Lucy for a walk, and Lucy has always been as good as gold off the lead. So, as usual, Mum took her for a walk in the evening, just as the sun was setting, and let her off the lead.
A few minutes into the walk, a jogger with a massive dog burst out of the bushes and scared Lucy, who ran for the hills.
We got an awful phone call from Mum in tears saying she couldn't find Lucy. We all ran down to the park (exercise, gee!!), all fueled on adrenaline, desperately looking and calling for Lucy.

Lucy has always been a very scared, and slightly strange dog, so we had no idea what she might do. We searched for about 20 minutes, just running around. We came across a house, and I was calling, and they came out and said 'are you looking for a little dog?' I said 'Yes!!!' and they said 'she was in our garden about 10 minutes ago- we tried to catch her but she was too scared! She ran that way'. I screamed thank you and hurtled off in the direction they had pointed.
Then me and Dad drove around for a while calling out the windows. Dad has just had his eyes...dilated or something to test his eyes for damage from the Diabetes (they were fine), so he could barely see, so I had to be the eyes.

Mum ran home and got her car, and started searching too, and after a while, she suddenly got a call from an unknown number. Someone had found Lucy!!! She was cowering under a van somewhere, and she had pooed herself in fear. Thank GOD we put our numbers on their collars. So we waited, and a car pulled up with her all wrapped up in a blanket.
She looked in shock, to be honest. She gave me a tentative lick, and then just trembled and looked around a bit......oddly.

As soon as she got her home, bathed her and hugged her, she had totally forgotten about it, and was her usual fiesty self.

Needless to say, we have all agreed that none of them are to be let off the lead again. We have such a huge garden- as you can see from the pictures- so they get to hurtle round that as much as they like.
We are not taking that risk again.

We are going round the people's house today to drop off some Champagne and a box of chocolates to thank them, because yesterday we had absolutely nothing on us. I hope they know how grateful we are. 

What got to me was, I didn't even say goodbye to Lucy before Mum took her out. That would have killed me if something had happened to her....and I hadn't even paid attention to her before she went.

But she's back, safe and sound now, and we've all had such a reality check. Here's a pic of her:






I took it just now (while on RO!) hahaha.

Hope u all like the piccies!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 13, 2010)

I am glad your baby is home safe and sound. 

From your picture we have the same lap top HP?

anyway i am glad she is home safe man if we could get that double layer over the big ocean I would so take it in a heartbeat.

LOL 

Kat


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 13, 2010)

Love this pic! So cute!






I'm sure your old hutches will look superb once you've given them a coat of paint! I'm sure you'll have no trouble selling them either.

Rue


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> I am glad your baby is home safe and sound.
> 
> From your picture we have the same lap top HP?
> 
> ...


She's running around like nothing happened lol.
We went over to their house today and dropped off the Champagne and Flowers (not chocolates- we found some absolutely stunning flowers in Marks n Sparks), and they loved them, but said how we didn't need to. But of course we did. We would have given them a whole lot more if we could.
They said to pop round for coffee any time, which was lovely .

Hmmmmm I have a Dell laptop, but I am not entirely sure what make. It's great though. Was a birthday pressie from my parents. 

Lol! :inlove: Yeah I love her to bits. All of them. Couldn't imagine life without any of them.


Funnybunnymummy- lol yeah I love that picture too!!! It's so precious. I saw them and I was like 'PASS ME THE CAMERA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'. Hahahaha
I'm sure they'll look top once we've repainted them. Hopefully sell them because they are such great hutches- I'd be happy to know another rabbit is in them rather than in a horrible tiny thing bought from a shop, and therefore sold as if it was big enough etc. 
Also I'd love my parents to get some of the money back they spent on the new shed. It won't obviously be even a quarter of the money spent on it, but it'll help. 

Pippin was being so cute the other evening inside- he is just getting more and more confident by the day! I can't begin to tell you. He used to bolt all the time if I approached him standing up, but now even when I'm standing he'll approach me for a nose rub! And while he's in his 'shed', (he used to bolt and hide, for fear of being picked up), but now he comes to me, EVEN when i open the door!!!! It's absolutely wonderful!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 13, 2010)

My Muffin does the ear thing too--up, down, in between, a mixture of the two.

I am so jealous of your dogs!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hehehe yeah- here is another pic of him being a 'normal' bunny!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 14, 2010)

I was a little worried the last few days, about these little balls of tangled fluff under Pippin's chin, almost as if he had been dribbling. But I have been checking him every single day, and he doesn't have a wet mouth, he was eating with great enthusiasm etc. etc., and these little balls didn't change size, or colour, or texture. They stayed exactly the same. 

Here they are if you can see them-








And without getting rid of them, I really can't see if they are a recurring thing, or if he just ate something a little sloppy etc. and he hasn't groomed them off.

So I was just grooming them both to get rid of some of their moulting hairs, and I groomed these little fluff balls off. They were easy, almost just pulled them off tbh. They came away quite easily, and were only attached by a few strands of fur.

So I am going to watch very closely over the the next few days and see if they reappear.

If they don't, then I'll know it was just some sloppy food. If they do, it's off to the vet again! *sigh*.


I am getting Benji's mouth X-rayed on Friday, at the vet appointment. I want his whole mouth x-rayed so I can be absolutely sure about his teeth. There has been speculation about his back teeth being the cause of his front teeth misaligning, so we will see on Friday.

*double sigh*. 

I really hope these little fluff balls don't reappear, and Benji's x-ray comes back fine.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 14, 2010)

WELL!!! I just rang to book Benji's appoinment, and I am so........ssd:

Remember I said on Easter Saturday I took Benji to the vet for his teeth? And it cost me Â£106! Well we went to a different vets than usual (we have been there before for just routine vaccinations), because Kynoch in Wokingham wasn't open, and the Kynoch in Crowthorne is really quite far away!! Woosehill is so close, and they are a fine vets, just not as good as Ben at Kynoch.

So anyway, I rang up to book this X-ray, and the receptionist was so........annoying and kind of rude. 
:twitch::twitch::twitch:
I said I would like an X-ray on Benji's mouth to check his back teeth.
She asked me if I would like the Xray before or after his appointment for his Myxi booster. I said, after, because I thought it would be good to have an appointment to discuss it afterwards. 
Then she suddenly goes 'WElll! U can't have it after! U need one before!', all snooty. So I asked her why she gave me the choice!?
Then she said who referred me to have an x-ray, because 'i' can't just 'decide' to have one. 
ER......I am paying for it. So....yes. Actually. I can.

So I said about Woosehill vets, which recommended to have an X-ray just to clear up the suggestion that Benji's incisor misalignment could be due to his back teeth (if there are overgrown back teeth, then it's painful to close the mouth properly, so the front teeth don't get worn down well).

THEN she started getting all offended that I went to a different vets. WEll....I can darn well go to whatever vet I choose!!!! I understand they need the medical details, but they weren't open on easter saturday!!!!
'OH....you KNOW that Crowthorne is open EVERY day of the year, except Christmas Day??? You know that?'
And so I was there trying to defend and explain myself......but then I thought, well I can go to whatever vets I want! I am not going to get my Dad to drive for what......over half an hour, after he's had 4 hours sleep and needs to rest, poor thing. So I can drive for 3 minutes and get to Woosehill. And Woosehill is cheaper.

BUT, I will ALWAYS go to Kynoch because I trust Ben so much there, and he has known Benji since he was a baby, and has always treated him, and knows all about him. 

Anyway I just had to rant. I think THINK i know more than any of those receptionists about Rabbit care etc. and I hate the way they are so....rude, up themselves, and holier-than-thou attitudes.

I'm not gonna never say what I feel. I feel that Benji needs an xray for his teeth. Another vet has recommended it too. Therefore, I WILL ask for an Xray! And I expect to get one, unless they have a good reason why not.

Benji's front teeth are quite bad, and need to be clipped every 6 weeks. Therefore, surely we need to examine all reasons why? Back teeth seem to be quite an important thing to examine?

:rant:


So he has an appointment at 8.50am on Friday, so let's see what happens. 

I'll make sure to update you all.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 14, 2010)

Every 6 weeks? That is intense! 

Sorry to hear about her being rude..some people just dont get it. Luckily I am so "intimidating" most people don't say much..and if they are..I give them a piece of my mind!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 14, 2010)

Lol I wish I could be more like that.

Well that's the thing- every 6 weeks is incredibly often!!! So surely let's investigate any other possible causes, which could incidentally increase that to perhaps 3 months or something? Or ideally, not at all! I don't want to put him under unnecessary stress.

I've never liked that receptionist. Neither has my Mum.... :/


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah, that would be major stressful.
My friend had his rabbits teeth removed because they would grow too fast..there were being trimmed every 3 weeks. He had no problems with eating or anything, but veggies had to be cut up to small bits.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hmm yeah I have heard of some rabbits who have had their incisors removed and carry on perfectly well, but need their food to be more carefully prepared. 

I'm just hoping that his teeth can be sorted.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 14, 2010)

Me too! Best of wishes!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 14, 2010)

I would have told her where she could shove it personally. 

My current vet tried to give me some bull about me want storms stool checked I walk in there pooh in hand and said I am paying for this get it for me. 

Ever sense then they do what ever I want when I want it.
To bad i had a interview there the next week and it ruined any chance I got to work there. 

But my pets get taken care of. You tell them I want a ex ray I am paying and I can easily take my bunnies somewhere else. 

And if you need I will call them for you.

That is my biggest pet peeve. When vet or doctor don't listen to people and try to be on their high horse. I know my babies best not you. So do what I want I am going to pay for it.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Myia 

And thanks Mrs.PBJ! That is so nice of you . I know they are in the business etc. but you are right- I know my babies better than them! And let's face it, I am not a doofus when it comes to rabbits, and I know what I'm talking about and why. I haven't just blindly decided I want some xrays done. 

But God how much will it cost me......EEK! I am hoping and begging no more than Â£50, but then there is the general anasthetic (which I am guessing they will use) or something similar, and then whatever else they wanna try and charge me for. 
And I'll need his front teeth trimmed again.

I know I am gonna get a shock when the bill comes :/

Yeah thing is, I used to work there, and I always try my hardest to be very respectful and quite....less opinionated I guess around them so they still....like me. But enough is enough! When it comes to my pet's wellbeing, the claws will come out if needed!!!!!!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 14, 2010)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> My current vet tried to give me some bull about me want storms stool checked I walk in there pooh in hand and said I am paying for this get it for me.
> 
> Ever sense then they do what ever I want when I want it.
> To bad i had a interview there the next week and it ruined any chance I got to work there.


LOL I can totally see any of us doing this. I sometimes worry that the vet thinks I don't respect her, but sometimes you have to "advocate" for your pets, even if it makes you sound pushy!

I agree that the receptionist sounds a bit grumpy.

Have you looked into pet insurance? I was just checking what we have available here (which I think is bad compared to what's available in the UK), and if you have a bunny that needs dentals frequently, plus it has at least one other issue each year, you save money with it.

My Muffin gets some fuzzy matty stuff near the corners of her mouth sometimes too, but it goes away and seems to be related to some food she eats. She also has not yet (knock on wood) had a bad dental exam, except when I first got her and her previous owners' neglect made her teeth really bad, weak, and literally rotting!

I would think some fresh grass would help--but be careful in the spring, spring grass can cause bloat.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 14, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My current vet tried to give me some bull about me want storms stool checked I walk in there pooh in hand and said I am paying for this get it for me.
> ...



My buns get fresh grass and hay every day, as much as they want. Yes- I did hear that spring grass can cause bloat, but they have it all year around, so it's not a rapid introduction etc.

Well, as he has already got dental issues, I can't get pet insurance for it. No company will insure a pet on something if it is already exhibiting signs of it. Unfortunately .

Oh well, if my buns need expensive work, expensive work is what they shall get, whenever they need it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 14, 2010)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> Lol I wish I could be more like that.
> 
> Well that's the thing- every 6 weeks is incredibly often!!! So surely let's investigate any other possible causes, which could incidentally increase that to perhaps 3 months or something? Or ideally, not at all! I don't want to put him under unnecessary stress.
> 
> I've never liked that receptionist. Neither has my Mum.... :/


Dallas has no teeth and eats just fine. At most I chop up SOME veggies. For the most partI have stop him from eatting thefood from the others.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 14, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *jcottonl02 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Lol I wish I could be more like that.
> ...


Really? That is so good to hear. When is that moment where you decide to remove the teeth? When infection gets really terrible? Did you have a few removed at first, and then decide it was best to remove them all?
Soz, just the idea of buns having no teeth is so new to me- i don't know much about it


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 14, 2010)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *jcottonl02 wrote: *
> ...



Well he came that way. The previous owners had to his teeth trimmed so often that that the vet suggested it would be best to remove the teeth. When they couldn't afford the care they gave them up (he and his brother) to the rescue. Rescue had it done than I adopted. :biggrin2:

Sometimes you have to weigh the risk Do you put them through the stress every few weeks or do you just take them out.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 14, 2010)

I see. Yes, I guess it is all down to personal situation etc. and what is totally best for the bun. Obviously I hope that will never happen with my buns, but at least I know now it is not the end of the world at all.

Aw, good for you for giving him a home, when his previous owners gave up!!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 15, 2010)

I was just getting the buns in from the run, and I realised I haven't taken any photos of me and them for....years!!
So even though I look absolutely hideous, here are a few lol

















And one of Pippin cos he was just being too cute


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 15, 2010)

Also, I am taking Benji to the vets at the ungodly hour of 8.50 tomorrow :/, to get some X-rays taken, unless Ben (the vet) gives me a very good reason as to why we needn't bother. And tbh I'll be thankful if we DON'T have to do x-rays because I really don't want to be out another Â£150 but hey, if it needs to be done, it needs to be done, but a 'his molars are absolutely fine- I honestly think doing an x-ray would be useless and pointless' is always welcome!!! Hahaha

So please send your good luck thoughtwaves for tomorrow morning, for good news!!! I want the xrays to come back completely clear.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 15, 2010)

You are sooo pretty!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> You are sooo pretty!



Waaaaahh?? :?:?:?

That's so nice of you but nooooooooo I'm not lol!!! These pictures are just ick. But I've got to get used to it lol!

YOU are so pretty. I'm so jealous of all ur fb pics!!!!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 16, 2010)

Haha I think I am just photogenic I swear I dont look near as pretty in real life LOL.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 16, 2010)

Okay, so an update.

Just got back from the vets, and there is some very good news and some slightly annoying news:grumpy:

The GOOD news is that we went back to Kynoch, and the vet had a really good look his molars, and said that, although they ARE overgrown, it is nothing to worry about yet. She said it could be reversible if we really push the hay, but he really gets such a small amount of pellets that I am reluctant to reduce the amount even more to try and make him eat the hay.
So she said that we didn't need an X-ray at this time, YAY!
But I am so mad at the other Vet at Woosehill because he is such a money grabber! He said that Benji needs an X-ray, so that is why I took him so urgently. But I know now that he is just very over-cautious and makes up for his 'low' consultation prices by doing a load of unnecessary stuff. 

To have his teeth trimmed, the Woosehill vets charged me Â£106. That's like over $200 to any Americans here. :grumpy: It normally only costs me about Â£50! I kept the bill and showed my regular vet, and she said that while this stuff would all have been for a purpose, and it wasn't just randomly used, he didn't need to use it all at all, and she guessed he was trying to make a little extra dosh. Even before I showed her the bill, she thought that about Woosehill, so obviously some other people have complained about their prices and over-use of pain medication and sedation just to get money.

I ASKED the Woosehill vet NOT to anaesthatise Benji to have his teeth trimmed. In fact I specifically said I do NOT want it to be done. He said he wouldn't. BUT HE DID! And charged me for it!
I DO NOT want any of my animals put under totally unnecessary anaesthetic! It has risks, and to put an animal under unnecessarily is just so irresponsible.
All he was trimming were his incisors. I have had that done many a time without anything at all! And Benji is absolutely fine with it. So I am so angry to learn about this.


However- another great piece of news is that his bald patch has just mysteriously disappeared!! It's been there for like 8 months, and now suddenly it has disappeared! I am so happy but a little bewildered!! 

Also, now the Myxamatosis vaccination has gone up in price.....to Â£28 rather than Â£25, so that's just fine and dandy :nono.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow! That is a lot of money. I have spent probably a total of $350 on Chewbacca for vet visits but its been mutliple visits..


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 17, 2010)

Beautiful bunny, love the eye liner and those black floppy ears.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 17, 2010)

Myia- Yeah rabbits can be so expensive. Well, any pet really! Thing is, I don't mind paying anything for my buns, but when someone deliberately does things like PUTTING MY RABBIT UNDER AN ANASTHETIC WITHOUT MY CONSENT, and charges me Â£60 for it, that's when I get a little mad. In fact- completely against my express wishes is more like it. I said I do not want MY rabbit having that, and he went against me. I could so sue him. I'm not going to obviously, but he did something to my rabbit that I said will NOT be done. :grumpy
In fact, you know what? I actually said to him there, when he said about the anasthetic, I said 'no, I do not want him to be put under an anasthetic. He has had his teeth trimmed without it before, and it fine without it. I don't want the unnecessary risks'. And he said 'okay we can do it without it.' AND DID IT ANYWAY! Boy he would have got a piece of my mind if I had picked Benji up (my Dad went to pick him up because I had to be somewhere else at the time, but he kept my updated with texts lol ).

Wabbitdad12- thanks, he is so gorgeous. I've never seen another rabbit like him except Hotots, but Pip is a mixed breed bunny lol.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 17, 2010)

If you're only trimming the front teeth, I don't understand why he would need anesthesia. It only takes a couple on minute to clip them. However if it's the back molars, than that probably would be necessary. I have 2 buns that have bad molar problems, Baci and Shades. We bring them in every 3 months to get them filed down. Shades also need to have her front teeth clipped every 4 weeks. The trimming cost only 10. and one vet charges 105. and another charged us 265. that's b/c they administered the anesthesia via and IV.

Btw~ you are very pretty!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 17, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> If you're only trimming the front teeth, I don't understand why he would need anesthesia. It only takes a couple on minute to clip them. However if it's the back molars, than that probably would be necessary. I have 2 buns that have bad molar problems, Baci and Shades. We bring them in every 3 months to get them filed down. Shades also need to have her front teeth clipped every 4 weeks. The trimming cost only 10. and one vet charges 105. and another charged us 265. that's b/c they administered the anesthesia via and IV.
> 
> Btw~ you are very pretty!


Lol, thank you very much- I was not expecting people to say anything like that at all. I look like such a troll in pictures. But thank u 

Yeah, I know- Benji has had his incisors clipped maybe 5 or 6 times, and Pippin has had his done twice.
Benji's back molars are apparently slightly overgrown but not enough to require trimming (yet), but Pippin's molars are absolutely fine, thank god.

I know that Benji doesn't require an anasthetic, because our vet has never given him one. We just go out to the back (I used to work there, so they don't mind me doing the veterinary nurses job for my animals), and I hold him, the vet trims, and he is absolutely fine. 5/10mins, Benji is as good as gold, and all is done. So I was incredibly angry when i found out this other vet had done that, when I specifically said I do not want him under any circumstances to do that. :shame Very angry I was. 
And don't get me started on the charge :/:twitch:



Well it has been wonderful and sunny today, so the bunnies had a lovely day in their run. It was so nice to see them leaping about and binkying


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 19, 2010)

** Update **

It was a lovely morning today, but my buns' time in the run was cut a little short because it started getting a bit horrible around 5pm, and then started raining about 6pm, so they ended up only having about 4/5 hours in the run, but they had a lovely time so that was okay. 

I made them a lovely dinner- Pak choy, Carrot, Curly Kale, and a little bit of cucumber. They went crazy for it! 

They were spending so much time together when I put them back in their hutch. They started grooming eachother for ages, and just as I ran back in to get the camera, they stopped lol, so i was like '****!', but I've got some lovely piccies . 

Bunny kisses from Benji, with his little tongue!!:







Pippin enjoying his dinner:











And piccies of them together  so cute!
















Look at Pippin in the corner getting ready to jump down ^^^^^^^^^


















And I can NEVER get a good picture of them leaping down. I am going to keep trying and trying, cos I bet when I do get it the pic will be amazing, but this was my really appalling try today- and it didn't work at all:






My camera just takes too long to take the pic, so I have to anticipate their jumping haha but I WILL get it one day!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 19, 2010)

I love the one of them together. 

It almost looks like a 2 headed bunny. Good luck with their first night together.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 19, 2010)

I love the kiss photo!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 19, 2010)

Lol hehe thanks guys! Yeah those were my two favourite photos too. 

Mrs PBJ- I cannot wait till I can finally put them together for good! I just need to get Pippin to stop humping Benji's head. Lol. It doesn't happen very often at all, but when it does happen, a fight breaks out.

Myia- Lol yeah I love getting bunny tongue piccies. It's so weird- cat's tongues are like sandpaper, dog's tongues are wet and sloppy, and bun tongues are soft and quite dry lol. It's so weird to be groomed by all three in succession and feel the very odd difference!!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well Pippin is off for his Myxomatosis jab in a few minutes. That means Benji will have an hour or so in the run all by himself (the partition being opened), so will have a full 96square foot of running space .

He's in tip top shape really, so I will just have the general check up, and the jab, and hopefully everything else should be fine and dandy


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 20, 2010)

On another note- Lucy is pregnant again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She is 5 weeks gone, and should be due in 3 weeks    

She had two pups last time, and seems to be about as big again this time, so we are betting on one or two. I'll be sure to post loads of pics!

She's been acting very strange the last few days- I think she is getting uncomfortable. She is wandering around and chirping, sitting down, and then getting up again to wander around. She is getting pretty big, and I think the babies might be pressing on her bladder, and making her uncomfortable, because we have found little wees by the door recently, I guess where she just couldn't hold it any longer.



This is her- I don't know why we don't have any good photos of her but I'll be sure to take some today- I am almost late for the vets lol


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 20, 2010)

***Update ***

Pippin's vet appointment went absolutely fine- he was such a good boy with his jab. The vet there is SO fantastic. His name is Ben, and he just does everything so thoroughly, and so gently with the animals. He has to be the best vet there.
EVERY appointment I have with my rabbits he checks their back teeth, their incisors, their stomachs, their weights, their claws, their eyes and nose, and their ears, whereas with another vet there (who is a great vet) she does NONE of this. 
I just feel so safe with my animals in his hands.

I got some wonderful pics of the dogs today which I'd love to show you guys. 

LUCY- a wonderful one of her pregnant belly 







I wonder how many puplings are in there? 

FINALLY a nice one of Lucy here LOL!








PIPPA






TOBY and HARRY

















And Alfie there 

And Rolo 'waving'. We say to him 'Rolo Wave!!' and he sits up, puts his front paws together and wags them around lol!

I'll try and get a video sometime, cos a still pic doesn't do the cuteness justice!


----------



## Snowballbun (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Jen,
I just followed the link to your blog and have been looking through it. I LOVE all the pics. Your buns and animals are so cute. I also love the new bunny Hilton, I bet the buns enjoy it even more. 

When you mentioned at the beginning at how you just fell in love with him and you just had to have him at the pet store. That reminded me of me and how I got Snowball. I liked going to this pet store to just look at the animals. I also love hamsters and I have one. But I saw her and I was like "AWwwwwww she's so cute, can I hold her?" She was the most precious thing in my arms and I totally fell in love with her and knew I had to have her. My mom was at first in protest about this but I ended up getting her anyway. And it was worth all the anger from my parents and going against them but I wouldn't change it for anything. (and I'm 25, I should be able to get a bunny if I want one, she is living in my room!) Totally worth it, my mom loves her too hehe.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Snowballbun wrote: *


> Hi Jen,
> I just followed the link to your blog and have been looking through it. I LOVE all the pics. Your buns and animals are so cute. I also love the new bunny Hilton, I bet the buns enjoy it even more.
> 
> When you mentioned at the beginning at how you just fell in love with him and you just had to have him at the pet store. That reminded me of me and how I got Snowball. I liked going to this pet store to just look at the animals. I also love hamsters and I have one. But I saw her and I was like "AWwwwwww she's so cute, can I hold her?" She was the most precious thing in my arms and I totally fell in love with her and knew I had to have her. My mom was at first in protest about this but I ended up getting her anyway. And it was worth all the anger from my parents and going against them but I wouldn't change it for anything. (and I'm 25, I should be able to get a bunny if I want one, she is living in my room!) Totally worth it, my mom loves her too hehe.



Thanks! Have you got a blog yet? If not I'd love to see it if you start one .
I couldn't believe it when my Dad sent me the pics while I was at Uni, saying 'when you come home in a week, your buns will have this'. He is amazing. 

That sounds exactly like me too!!
I loved going into the pet stores just to look at all the animals- I wasn't looking to buy, just to see them (I already had Benji at the time), the chins, hamsters, buns, guineas, degus etc. I had 4 hammies when I was younger, and a gerbil, so I love looking at them all in the shops.
I also love just browsing all the pet toys and stuff. Sad I know .
But anyway- I came across Pippin and that was it. Hooked lol. We just clicked.

Hehe yeah but now your Mum loves your bun so it's all good. Who could not fall in love with a bun when they live with them? .

My Dad didn't want me to get Benji, due to cost, space etc. because he is very rabbit savvy, and knows just how much time, energy, and money a rabbit costs. But then he saw just how much I wanted Benji, because I was just in love with him, and wanted to give him the best life possible, after the awful start he had with his previous owners, and he gave in .

Jen


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 21, 2010)

Benji was being a real cutie yesterday, so I just have to show you guys the pics:

He is absolutely fine with the dogs, and the dogs with him. He was here before the dogs, so spent time with each of them when they were pups, and growing up. You can see just how relaxed he is with Rolo, and how relaxed Rolo is with him- Rolo was just lying there, quite calm, the occasional sniff, but letting Benji jump over him and run around, without even getting up.
Pippin is quite scared of both the dogs and the cats, because most of them were here before him, and I don't think he's ever really got used to them. He is quite a shy bunny anyway, so I don't let him in the room with the dogs, or the dogs in the other room with him.




































And this one here has to be my favourite:







And then I'll just add in a few of the cats cos they are just so darn cute- The first one is lottie, and then the second is Lily (mine) asleep in the dog's bed. She loves spending time with the dogs, and will often curl up WITH them and they will all sleep in the beds together. 
Here she is covering her eyes because of the sun, and it's just too cute. 












Enjoy


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 21, 2010)

It is such a gorgeous day today, that my buns have been in the sunshine for hours. I made them a special summer salad, which had: freshly picked dandelions, and dandelion leaves, pak choy, romaine lettuce, curly kale, banana and basil leaves. 
They LOVED it! Here are some pictures:


































Look at the little piece of banana in Pippin's mouth!!! So cute.


I tried bonding them again for a while, and it went really well. There were a few lunges, but they were half-hearted. The rest were grooms, binkies, bunny flops, and generally ignoring one another, which can only be good!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 21, 2010)

:anyone:


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 21, 2010)

I would love to have that salad myself! So sweet that they can share food--my bonded pairs sometimes scuffle over the good parts of a salad. I love to see the pics of Benji with your puppies, since they're terriers you'd expect them to go after him! I love Yorkies and would love to have one one day, so you give me hope! The other dog my bf wants badly is a Basset Hound, which was literally bred to hunt rabbits, so I don't know how that would work, although bassets are so lazy that it probably wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hehe yeah it was so adorable. I thought it was quite a good bonding exercise too (they aren't fully bonded yet- there are still a few scuffles now and then).
My sister said that too when she saw it!!!  She said 'Wow I'd love to eat that myself!!!!'. 

I love the way the dogs are okay with the buns. Benji is fine with the dogs, but Pippin is too nervous to really spend any time with them, which is absolutely fine- I just keep them away from him. 
But Benji acts so calm around them. Jumps over them, noses them, snuggles them etc.

Here's a pic of them when they were both very young:













They were the only two in the house at the time, so they spent a lot of time together, which is why I guess Benji is so fine around the dogs now. Also, as he is so used to them, he doesn't get scared and run away (which obviously doesn't excite the dogs and think he is playing with them), but Pippin would probably do that, so that is why I would be wary of letting them near Pips.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great update and some really wonderful pictures.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Dave


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the greens photos! So adorable! They are just so cute together.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Myia . They are still in the process of bonding, so I try and get them to do as much as they can together. Also, I think when I occupy them with yummy greens, they'll be much more likely to want to eat that than bother humping one another .

Something really quite odd happened yesterday. Benji seemed to revert back to how he was at the beginning of their bonding, and started lunging (quite half heartedly but still) at Pippin. I didn't give Pippin the chance to hump Benji, but I know he would have done if he had the right opportunity.

Who is dominant here??? I would have thought Benji, due to the lunging, and the fact that Benji is ALWAYS the chaser, and the one who starts the fights, but Pippin is the one who NEVER does the grooming for more than 5 seconds. And Pippin demands that Benji groom him for minutes on end, and Benji obliges. And then Pippin humps Benji. 
So which one is dominant? They can't both be. That would be a disaster for the bonding. They have to somehow establish a hierarchy, otherwise when a fight breaks out, they'll fight to the death or until severe injuries...because neither will back down.

I am a little disheartened now with the bonding. It was going so well, but the thought that they might both be dominant worries me.

They spend SO much of their time snuggling and licking and nosing, through the bars, AND when they are together, so does that mean I should keep going and going?

If they could just understand that if they got on, they would both have a 13ft x 6ft hutch to share, not half of that with a partition down the middle. They would have so much more room! I don't worry too much about the social part anymore- because they have a partitioned hutch and run, so they are always able to be together. And they do! Whenever I go to see them, 80% of the time they will either be resting together through the bars, or grooming etc.


Anyone have any input? Wish I knew what was going on in their little heads.
*sigh*


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 23, 2010)

So, as you all know, we are getting rid of the two 'old' hutches, because my buns are now in the huge shed . They are still in great condition, so we sold the orange one on Ebay for Â£30, and we are giving my aunt and uncle the green one. 






I am SO glad, because they keep their rabbit in a tiny little hutch, and I just can't get through to them that he needs a bigger one. Money is always an issue etc. and I try so hard to get my point across without starting a huge row within the family. And noone else sees my point really.....from outside my own immediate family anyway.

So I am thrilled I have managed to help her bunny by giving her this hutch- he will have such lovely space and i am so glad. Rather than the brick-sized hutch he lives in now.

 Jen


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thats really great to hear the bun will have more space!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 23, 2010)

It's so hard when it is my family, and they just can't undersand. The only people who know anything about rabbits (really) is my Dad. My Mum is slightly skeptical about some of the things I say, my sister too, but respect the fact that I feel the way I do (even though I am actually right. In this case there is right and wrong, and I am right lol).

But obviously my persistance has worn off. After I mentioned the non-existant run last year, they bought a run. After I mentioned the hutch, they didn't do anything really. My uncle got very defensive and started going on about how great a mum my aunt is to the rabbit because she cleaned him up every day when he got fly strike, and then took him to the vets a week later. WWAHHH??? If your rabbit gets fly strike...TAKE HIM TO THE VETS!! So I left it for that moment. 
But now they are getting this fabulous hutch, so I feel like I have succeeded slightly. 

I feel awful I didn't stand my ground more though. They were getting so defensive....and slightly angry, and everyone was agreeing with them. But the rabbit isn't treated badly. Just...they don't really understand what rabbits need. At least I have changed the run and the hutch situation. They care about him, and treat him nicely and handle him very well. They just haven't researched it enough. They don't spend enough time with him or treat him like part of the family. He is a 'pet'.

If I was round there more I would be able to do some more about it. Try and get them to bring him in a bit more. And try and understand him a little better. But I don't see them enough to do that, because they live so far away- I see them at most once a year. The hutch they currently have has to be about 3ft x 2ft at most, but I don't know how often they bring him in. If he got brought into the house and allowed to run around for a few hours a day then the situation would be different. And i don't know. She I can't go all ancy and stuff about it when I don't know how often he is brought in. I suspect he isn't brought in a lot, for various reasons, but I can't just leap into it when I don't know.

Also....I have just found out that they clip his teeth at home......!!!!!
I am going to have to do something about that when I next see them. You just can't clip a rabbit's teeth at home, because it's so harsh on the teeth. The vibration of the clipper travels down the tooth and can either impact the root or snap the tooth, and it's just altogether BAD!
So that's another thing on the list....

sigh


----------



## hln917 (Apr 23, 2010)

I just took Shades to get her teeth clipped at the vet and I was still nervous! I would never do it myself.

You can always keep the hutch in case you get more rabbits!:biggrin2:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thing is, 'clipping' the teeth is rather frowned upon now- it's quite a crude way of doing it. Filing tools a lot like human dental drills are now used. This doesn't put stress on the tooth with possible breakage of the tooth itself, or damage to the pulp or the root.
But not many people would be able to buy these tools for their home, and learn how to use them (I am sure there will be some people on here who do though , after I said that), so I would always take mine to the vets for it. But two of my uncles (i have just found out this evening that the OTHER one does too) 'clips' their rabbits teeth. 
My Dad understands this very well (we both spoke to a vet about it the other day), and he says he'll speak to my uncles and get them to see why it's not great to do that.

Hehehe I won't be getting any more rabbits I don't think- not now anyway. I love having 2. I can share all my time and energy between them, and they each get a fantastic amount of bonding time with me, time in the house, and loads of new toys, giant hutch, and expensive food lol, which would all have to be cut down if I got another . 
And don't tempt me lol!!! I have such 'baby animal' fever. I am not that fond of babies really. It's strange...I would have thought i would be, the amount I adore animals, but I don't really have feelings towards babies/children. Obviously if I see a totally adorable baby or child I do coo a little but just in general lol. But if i see a baby animal....I go practically ultrasonic lol! I have to force myself to walk away from gorgeous animals- not just baby ones- any dogs, cats, rabbits, ferrets etc. I see in rescue centres I fall in love with, and have to force myself to just get out of there lol.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 25, 2010)

I hate even the sound of "Clipping teeth"
HOw horrible! Ugh!

I dislike children..I don't know if it is because I have practically raised my siblings, but I don't want children at all..but I figure that will change once I wget older, but I have to be at least 30 years old. lol.

Have you seen baby chinchillas? They are way cute:
http://27.media.tumblr.com/HesEVMWRfqapmlov6JGq0gQ0o1_500.jpg


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!! So cute!!! Have yours ever had babies?:inlove:


I know- I really don't know why I 'dislike' children....I have never had any baby brothers or sisters to look after, so it can't have stemmed from there.
The only children I like are newborn babies, and those few adorable toddlers you see occasionally- the really beautiful, slightly chubby, well-behaved ones.
But I am in love with ANY animal- ugly or gorgeous, fat or skinny, smelly or fragrant . I can't help it!

I was talking about it with my Dad today actually- about wanting babies when I'm 30 or something.
I am sure I will have changed my mind by then. But I am DEFINATELY not having babies before 30, or late twenties at the very very earliest (but I don't see that happening), because I want my life. 

I'm quite happy with my rabbits and cat really. I know that makes me sound weird, like crazy lady with 20 cats and no friends hahahaha but I honestly would rather my buns and cat now than a baby, by far!!! My sister is crazy for a baby, and I just can't understand it myself.

Lol i am sure that in 10-15 years I will want a baby (well.....that's if my mind actually goes to the opposite of what it is now).

Is James a baby man?

Jen


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 25, 2010)

I haven't yet, all of mine are boys. I was going to get 2 females from a breeer, but it was cancelled. But I plan to start sometime in the future, if I can find the right females.

Yeah, I am sure it will, that's why I say I don't want them right now..but probably will. If I had my way right now, I simply wouldn't.

James is in no rush either; he has two 1 year old nephews with another on the way, so I think they keep him busy. But he has a lot of fathering insticnts but we share the same ideas..thank god!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 27, 2010)

That was nice you were able to help your Aunt and Uncle out with the hutch.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 27, 2010)

Awww well if u ever do have chinchilla babies then pppleaaasseee send me piccies!!!! 

Thanks Dave, yeah I am so glad that their bun has that now 

Jen


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 27, 2010)

You guys are way too young to be thinking about babies anyway. But, believe me, the time will come when that little switch will click on and then watch out . . . 

Glad the hutch will go to a good use! :thumbup

Rue


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol hahaha I am not sure....the switch has already clicked on AND off again. I hope one day it will click back on again though. Otherwise I'll consider myself a tad odd hahahaha. 
I'm not entirely sure I could take childbirth though.....seriously....the idea makes me shudder.... :/

Thanks- hopefully she will post me some piccies of him in his happy new home!! 

Jen


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 27, 2010)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> You guys are way too young to be thinking about babies anyway. But, believe me, the time will come when that little switch will click on and then watch out . . .


27 and not clicking yet. *whew* thank goodness!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 27, 2010)

Mineswitched on at 30. 

Rue


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 27, 2010)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> Mineswitched on at 30.
> 
> Rue


Oh.... bugger. :shock:
Ok, back to Jen's blog! lol


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 28, 2010)

Lol hahaha no it's fine!! I'm interested to know what age I'll possibly get baby fever!  

30 seems a possibility- that's okay. 10 years left of freedom!! 

Jen


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 28, 2010)

I think 30 is a great year. My mom waited that long and we both think it was perfect!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hehe thanks Myia- you pushed my blog pages to 4 now!!!  

Jen


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 28, 2010)

Sometimes I feel the heat of the fever rising, and my repulsion of the idea subsiding... slightly. I think it's because the buns have sprouted some maternal instincts in me. But the deep-seated fear of little wild beasts running around in my home is still strong in me LOL I tell my husband if our children are little horrific uncontrollable beasts, it's all his fault. Not for nothing but I was a good kid and he was a little bugger (according to his mom!).


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 28, 2010)

Whoot 4 pages 
I can't believe mine is at 25..although a lot of it is my own posts


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 28, 2010)

It's cos ur interesting  

Jen


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2010)

I am SO stressed about exams. I have 5 2-hour-long exams in the next few weeks, and I am just so stressed. Diversity of Life 1, Diversity of Life 2- all basically classifications and characteristics, anatomy, behaviour, circulation and excretion of invertebrates, and all the major families of vertebrates. Chemistry and Biochemistry- ick :yuck- I am glad I'll never have to do that again after this year, Cell and Evolutionary biology- fascinating but SO hard!! Too much info!!! Waaayyy too much. And then, of course, Introduction to Human and Animal Disease, which is very interesting, and is my first one.

I might be a little scarce over the next few weeks- at least I HOPE i will be, because I should be revising my butt off.

But oh I wish I didn't know that this year doesn't count towards my final degree, because it's stopped me from being so.....you know. I still want to do well though! And I don't know what my parents will say if I don't get a first in my first year.

Well...I do...

'If you can't get a first in your first year, how are you supposed to get a first overall?'

:bawl::help

Jen


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 29, 2010)

What is a first?

It is finals week here too..I just have presenations and a 12 page paper..but I changed my major to a easy major..I used to be science but now I am sociology


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2010)

It's how it is graded in the UK- I am not entirely sure how it is in the US. From best, to worst go

1st
2:1
2:2
3rd

I think :/. 1st and 2:1 are good. 2:2 is okay. 3rd is not good, really.

Eek- good luck with yours! Are you in your last year?

Jen


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2010)

I really would just like to share this with you guys- this is a video that will never stop making me well up when I see it.

Our cat, Lottie, was acting incredibly strange for a while (about a year or two ago), and went from a very loving, incredibly easy-going cat, to one that would hide behind the cabinet and growl if you went near her. It was shocking. 
I kept saying 'she is acting so oddly' but because I tend to be very over-cautious and take a trip to the vets in a scare, but it turns out to be nothing, so no-one thought anything of it, and thought I was being a bit dramatic again.

Anyway, a few days later, with the same behaviour, I pulled her out from behind the cabinet (she came out to eat etc. but spent most of the day here), and she screamed at me. A horrible, shrill, scream of pain.

That night we went to the emergency vets. I can't believe I didn't notice, but her tail was paralyised. As soon as the vet said this, I could see it. Limp. Just hanging. The vet then touched the base of the tail, Lottie screamed again, and the vet said 
'Yep- she'll most likely need to be put down'. My sister ran out of the vets in hysterics, and I stayed there and listened through the tears to the advice.

Basically for those of you who don't own cats, if a cats tail is pulled hard enough, or broken at the base, the nerves leading to the spine are severed or damaged too much to work, and the cat cannot urinate or pass faeces without aid. And this is too much stress for the cat to have to have their urine squeezed out of them etc. and just can't work- infection is probable etc. So they have to be put down, a healthy cat, but just a broken tail. It's tragic.

Anyway, the vets kept her in, and took x-rays. That was one of the worst nights of our lives. We went in the next morning, and the vets showed the fracture in the tail, and said we could take her home, and try and watch whether she was urinating by herself (overspill would usually not be in the litter tray). If she did, then her nerves were not too damaged.

We found a puddle of urine in the middle of the landing that evening, and it dawned on us that she probably wasn't better, because why woudn't she had urinated in her litter tray? This had to have been overspill, where the bladder was just so full because she couldn't urinate.

The next step would have been to amputate the tail, and hope that helped, or then being PTS. The vet said that if she hadn't improved by a week then something had to be done. 

BUT THEN! The next day, I saw this:

http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w170/jcottonl02/?action=view&current=Lotstailmoves.flv

Her tail was moving!!! Only at the base though. I didn't believe it- I couldn't! So i videoed it to show the vet.
You can see the rest of the tail is limp, where only a tiny bit of feeling has come back in the base. At the end of the video you see it really good.

From that moment on we knew she was going to be okay. The vets were so shocked- it is so rare for the nerves not to be damaged!!!!! The vets said that she had no shattered bones, or anything like that, so she wasn't hit by a car, so this must have been done BY someone. Hit her with a stone, or yanked her tail or something. It happened when she was out, because she changed overnight. I was livid. If I ever find out who it was. I never will. Lucky for them.

But anyway, so over the next few weeks, as the feeling began to slowly move back down her tail, we kept her inside, and had to follow her around to make sure she didn't get her tail stuck, yank it and damage it (cos she couldn't feel it- it was numb to her), and tuck it up by her if she sat on a chair with it hanging down, cos the dogs would bat it lol.

I thank god every day when i see her, because it truly was a miracle.

Just had to share this with you guys.


Jen


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 29, 2010)

Awww that poor cat! I'm so sorry that that happened. Its so good to know she didn't damage the nerves. Halfway through your post I was close to tears but then when you said you saw movement in her tail I cheered right back up. Thats so lucky. Keep us updated!!!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for your post Daenerys. Well we had lost all hope. The vet put it so bluntly that she was probably going to need to be PTS (didn't break it to use with any kind of reserve really, which wasn't nice), and we didn't see her use her litter tray for the first few days. And it was also hard to tell, because we have another cat who uses the litter tray.

But she does now, and she's fine. Although her tail is still a little crooked and slightly oddly positioned when she walks. But it has healed perfectly. I guess a few nerves have been damaged, but no particularly important ones. She can feel her tail, she can move it, she can urinate and pass faeces, and...everything!!

I feel so lucky- after what happened with our dog Pippa (the previous vet didn't diagnose Campylobacter and Giarda- which she had had god knows how long before we got her- and she came close to dying twice- it was horrific. They thought it was Parvo at first though *shudders*), and now with Lottie, the fact that both have come through something where their chances were so slim- I just thank whoever or whatever did that.

:cry2



and on a lighter note- Oh dear. I have now found out how to put videos on here. I'm a photo junkie...so god knows what I'll do with the hundreds and hundreds of videos on here.

I think I'll post 2  One of these are how the cats behave with the rabbits- and it really is so interesting to watch their relationship. And the other one is of Lily thinking I'm not looking (while I am preoccupied with Pippin), and stealing my blueberry muffins lol which I found hilarious. The reason I keep putting my hand in weird positions is cos Pippin is licking me.

http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w170/jcottonl02/?action=view&current=Sleepypippin.flv



Here Benji leaps up onto the sofa, where Lottie is washing herself and for some bizarre reason ,chewing her collar (it was a habit she got into for a while), and she barely looks at him for a second, before resuming her grooming and collar chewing. He sniffs her, and runs around her, quite calm etc. and they are just doing their own thing- totally relaxed and used to one another's company. I do apologse for the state of the room etc  Skip to 1minute 5 seconds if you don't want to watch him run around washing and being cute 

http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w170/jcottonl02/?action=view&current=Benners-1.flv&newest=1

Jen


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm so glad Lottie pulled through against the odds! What a heartwarming story. That video of Lily stealing blueberry muffins is adorable, what a silly kitty. Don't you know you're supposed to share?! lol. I love Benji, he is so incredibly handsome. That's funny how Lottie just stares him like, "What are YOU doing on MY couch?" then resumes licking/chewing.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> I'm so glad Lottie pulled through against the odds! What a heartwarming story. That video of Lily stealing blueberry muffins is adorable, what a silly kitty. Don't you know you're supposed to share?! lol. I love Benji, he is so incredibly handsome. That's funny how Lottie just stares him like, "What are YOU doing on MY couch?" then resumes licking/chewing.



Thanks- So am I!!! It was like a dream- i couldn't believe something like that was happening to us, and our Lottie. No way....

Lol yes Lily is SO greedy. She is relatively skinny, whereas Lottie is slightly chunkier, but Lily is the one who YOWLLSS for food, and for anything I am eating etc. She cries and cries etc. And wakes me up the morning by mewing for food.
And do you know how fussy they both are?? They will wail and wail for FRESH food. We couldn't understand it at first- 'you've got food from this morning!!! Eat that!', but no, they wanted fresh stuff, and would wolf that down immediately LOL!

Aw Benji says thank you! I think he's incredibly handsome too, but thought I might have been a biased judge  :whistling Clearly not though!!! Hehehe 

Jen


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ahh okay. yeah, we use A,B,C,D,F from best to worst.

And what a great story! So heartwarming to hear!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Ahh okay. yeah, we use A,B,C,D,F from best to worst.
> 
> And what a great story! So heartwarming to hear!



Yeah I don't understand why we just don't do that lol :rollseyes

That's probably one of the most magical videos I own. Because of what it meant. I just remember standing there and being like :shock: and almost wanting to rub my eyes because I couldn't believe it.

The vet didn't think she would ever get the feeling back, even if she could pee and poop. Seriously they said the chances were very very slim, so we should think very strongly about amputation, because one day she would inevitably catch it somewhere, and begin yanking, because she couldn't feel it.

Jen


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 2, 2010)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> Mineswitched on at 30.
> 
> Rue



Just remember to keep the receipt. I told my kids when they got older and got sassy, I can still take you back I got the receipt!

By the way, my wife decided at 22.


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 2, 2010)

Hahahaha lol Dave that's hilarious!!!

Jen


----------



## kirbyultra (May 2, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Just remember to keep the receipt. I told my kids when they got older and got sassy, I can still take you back I got the receipt!


:rofl:


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 3, 2010)

Well....I've got my first exam in the morning.....I am so terrified. Stressed about that, and a few other things.

Please send good luck thoughts my way , for the exams, and everything else.

Thanks

Jen


----------



## hln917 (May 3, 2010)

Good luck on your exam!


----------



## Myia09 (May 3, 2010)

Good thoughts!


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts guys!!

Well, my Introduction to Disease exam went 'okay'. I reckon I passed.
I just did my Diversity of Life 1 exam and it went really well!! I did about 5 hours of revision last night, and stayed up until 3am doing it, and then got up at 7am this morning to do some more, and I think it went great!! 

I've now got Chemistry and Cell and Evolutionary Biology this week, and Diversity of Life 2. Chem and Cell should be......awful lol but I am just begging I pass. DOL2 should be fine.

I'll be revising my socks off the next few days!!!

Good thoughts guys!!

Jen


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 15, 2010)

I am glad your exam went well.


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot Dave- only one left now!!!!  

Jen


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 23, 2010)

Updates???


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for asking, Myia!  

Well I got my uni results back and not only did I pass but I got a 2:1 this year! Which was sooo surprising to me because I didn't do nearly enough work, and spent the night before exams going out with mates...which isn't good really. I don't plan to do that next year, but this year didn't actually count towards my degree. For some reason first year doesn't. So I am sooo pleased!

Benji's teeth are giving me a little concern really. I'm hoping I don't have to get the incisors removed but it is something I'll probably have to at least consider some time in the future. I just want the best for him. 
Pippin is all good. They are both enjoying the sunshine immensely, and love spending their days running, binkying and munching on the grass.

Do you remember me complaining about a certain vets that seemed incompetent and did NOT do as I had asked with regards to Benji? The first time we went there they seemed sooo unclean and there were needles lying around, and it smelt. We spoke to them about it and informed an animal...agency place, which checked it out and then they really cleaned up their act- we went back to check. But that's why I have never been there except when they were the only emergency vet open close- I assumed it would be okay for them to check a bald patch on Benji and quickly trim his teeth. I wasn't happy leaving him and didn't expect it at allbut I said to myself- they are vets, they have to be in guidelines etc. But I have only ever used them once, even though they are cheaper, because I love and trust my normal vets (Kynoch) so much. I would never go anywhere else.
Anyway I was reading the paper this morning- this vets (not Kynoch) had LOST two people's cats (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) and a dog had died and all they could say was 'i don't know why'. And there have been other numerous complaints about them.

SO- never EVER EVER going there again. I'm glad I read that tbh. 

Jen


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 23, 2010)

That is great about you passing!

And wow that vet sounds horrible!I can't imagine!
I can't seem to find a really good foundation vet...but I have never had such a bad vet as that! How freaking scary!

I hope you don't have to have them removed..I have read the thread and I feel bad!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations!

Hope it goes well with Benji, whatever you decide I'm sure it's in his very best interest.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks guys .

Yeah I know the vets don't mean to be awful but they are just SO incompetent. They are foreign as well so I can barely understand them. Needless to say I used them once. Never ever again.

I wish Benji's teeth would just....correct themselves lol! I know that's no option, but I really want him to just have the perfect life free from stress and pain etc. But if IF he has to have them removed (I will think extensively over it) I just hope it all goes well and he heals well and there are no complications.

But money is no object for my buns. Obviously I'd prefer things to be cheaper, but if he needs his teeth removed then that will be what will happen. Whatever is best for him, will be done. 

I am just thinking....how can this get better? Surely it will just get worse....I hope not though.

Jen


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 28, 2010)

I hope Benji's teeth get better poor bun.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats on passing the exam. Hope Benji's teeth corrects itself. We just had Shade's incisor removed 2 weeks ago and happy to say she's doing fine.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 30, 2010)

Right. Sorry I haven't posted back. We had an appointment last week for Ben's teeth but had to cancel and rebook for this week. So I have just come back from the vets now.

It was good news....well....better than I thought.

Ben (the vet) trimmed back the upper incisors more than the lower incisors, hoping that by keeping the uppers away from the lowers (ie. stopping the pressure pushing the lowers out) the lower incisors could start moving back into place, as they are jutting out quite far.

I am going to bring Benji to get his upper incisors trimmed once a month for the next 3 or 4 months and see if this makes an improvement to the lowers' position. 

If not, then we will discuss removing the incisors.

I am hoping this will work.

Jen


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope it works out as planned.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey everyone! 

Well Benji is doing really well, which is great. His teeth are just coming up to the time they need trimming again so I think I will make an appointment for next week. More money lol.

Speaking of money- long story short but my (ex) boss is basically a......fluffybunnybottom. I think he has been keeping my tax money. I was never supposed to pay tax, but they made me anyway despite me giving them a p45 from my previous job. They ONLY pay in cash, and I never got payslips. They always had an excuse. This is a really rather expensive and posh pub restaurant so I for some reason trusted them.
So I ring the tax office, and they say- yep we have records of your previous job (I have about Â£400 to collect from there in tax) but no records of you working in the next job (I won't name it). I was all :?:?:?. They said. Get a p60 and we can sort this out.

Of course, a p60 is a legal requirement for my boss to give me. So I email him, as I normally do when I need to contact him. He ignores me. Then when I eventually ring him after a few more emails, gives me some bull about his email not working.
Then he says he doesn't think he'll be able to get me a p60 but maybe a p45, but he will try.

This was al mooontthhss ago. So I ring again today, after hearing NOTHING. And surprise surprise he's not 'in'. 

What can I do? I have rights, don't i? I have a lot of money...close to Â£1000 to collect, and I can't get my tax from my preevious job because they don't know how much I have earned from this job, so don't know how much in total I have earned throughout the year.

Anyway- on a lighter note my Benji button is going to be 4 years old at the end of this month!!!! Can't believe he's lightened my life for 4 years already. 

Jen


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't understand much about your taxes but that does suck! I would be so upset!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 10, 2010)

Whats going on with the buns?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Dave! Thanks for asking.

Buns are great. Benji is still going to the vets every month to have his incisors trimmed to try and see if we can realign them. I am hoping it will really work!

Freddie our puppy(some of you may have read the thread about him having pneumonia and being really at death's door) is doing fantastically, despite how ill he was!! He needs his lungs to be checked again in 6 months time just to be sure, but he is happier than ever now! Bounding around. He is one of the happiest dogs I have ever met, and it almost makes me cry with happiness when I call his name and see him bounding down the garden towards me, his ears flapping, and just being SO SO happy, after all he has been though- the treatment from his previous owner...the pneumonia...and he is so young.

Shame winter is coming- means less time on the grass and in the run for the buns. They love it so much! They will, of course, be getting just as many hours exercise a day, but just won't be able to be on the grass which they adore . It always makes me so happy to place them down on the grass and see them binky immediately, and don't stop for perhaps even 15/20 minutes!! My mum commented on it the other day- 'Jenny...Benji is STILL binkying!!!'. Just makes me so happy!

Jen


----------



## jcottonl02 (Oct 15, 2010)

Well just got back from the vets for Benji's monthly incisor trim, and great news!!! The vet says it might only take one or two more trims to get his teeth completely aligned again!!!!! 

It's such fantastic news and I am really hoping 

Jen


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats great news about the teeth!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 1, 2010)

i just found ur blog and am in the process of looking thru ALL ur awesome pics...i absolutely loved the huge hutch ur dad built for ur two ...very kewl..!..what a neat blog too..


----------



## jcottonl02 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks loads Lisa! .

We've actually got a new addition (one of Lucy's puppies who we gave to my cousin, thinking he was going to a wonderful home, but once we realised we were wrong, he immediately came back to us) but we only have a few mobile pics of him. I am going home this weekend so I'll go picture happy and take loads of him. He is just so gorgeous though, you can't capture his happiness and cuteness on a camera. 

Jen


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 2, 2010)

Aww good thing he is back.


----------



## PerpetualAnimalLover2011 (Jan 5, 2011)

Jen,
I just wanted to say that I wish more animal owners/care-takers were like you. They clearly are so important, and you treat them like the royalty they should be treated as! I love the houses you have for them.
Kudos to you and your crew ! 
~Emily


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow thanks Emily. That's the best thing any animal owner could be told!  My animals really are my life.

Jen


----------

